# Sheldon Reservoir Fishing Report



## big.joe.m

Fishing was awesome Saturday morning. I had planned to fish a private lake located East of Baytown, but after hearing the fishing report on 610 AM, I was out voted by the rest of my group and we headed out to Sheldon Reservoir.

We picked up our first fish right at sunrise and by noon we had boated 15 bass with the largest one weighing exactly 5lbs. Most came on spinner baits, but a few went for Texas rigged soft plastics. In addition to the bass, I picked up a very nice Blue Catfish and a large perch (all on artificials). I thought I had a big bass when the catfish first hit my spinnerbait. The strike was truly explosive!

I try to introduce at least one new person to bass fishing every year. Saturday morning I had Duke and Amber in the boat with me. It was Amber


----------



## Ox Eye

Does SR still have a boat and horsepower limitation?


----------



## HillCntryHuntr

That's what I was wondering too, wasn't it less than 15 at some point?


----------



## big.joe.m

The hp restriction was removed a number of years ago. However, boats are not allowed to exceed headway speed while operating on the lake. I wish everyone followed this. I saw two different boats buzzing accross the lake on plane Saturday morning.

It was Amber's first trip and she had a good time. I am glad the fish cooperated. Hopefully, I have "hooked" another life long bass angler.


----------



## ronniewelsh

Niice stringer! I lived near sr for years and fished it many times and caught some nice fish but never a stringer all at once like that. WAY TO GO1


----------



## big.joe.m

*Bass*

Hey guys, just so everone knows. I almost always release the bass I catch. After the photos, they were released to make memories for another angler. The catfish was not as lucky...


----------



## tbone2374

Nice catch Joe. I used to tube fish there, before I saw how big the gators were!


----------



## RATLTRAP

Great job on the catch and release. Thanks!!!


----------



## big.joe.m

*Sheldon Update*

I did not fish Sunday, but I had a couple of friends who did. They reported much slower activity than Saturday morning only boating a couple of Crappie and a perch.


----------

